#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Which is the first video game you have played?

## Bhavya

Hello Gamers,

Hope you all love video games, PUBG is a great example of video games popularity. Most of you guys maybe addicted to video games, but do you guys remember the first video game you have played?

----------


## kanak

> Hello Gamers,
> 
> Hope you all love video games, PUBG is a great example of video games popularity. Most of you guys maybe addicted to video games, but do you guys remember the first video game you have played?


I play in x-box video games. I love that video games.

----------

